# Curvas de disparo de guardamotores



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2013)

hola como es un tema electrico lo pongo aca, que se que un es tanto de este foro .

si me pueden ayudar, estoy buscando pdf de curvas de disparo de guardamotores pero no encuentro mas que la clasica.

y quiero ver com se comporta con sobrecorriente en las 3 fases.
en solo 2 fases
y con solo una fase circulando corriente .

si de casualidad alguien tiene.

me canse de buscar en la web


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

Mirá , los guardamotores tienen unos bimetálicos con una resistencia bobinada encima , así que cualquiera de las tres fases que consuma de más , lo calienta , se dobla y dispara el corte o apagado.

Incluso podés usar guardamotores trifásicos con motores monofásicos , en ese caso la tercera la dejás de usar o ponés segunda con tercera en serie.

La única historia . . .  hilando bastante fino , es si el guardamotor está muy encerrado y va acumulando calor-temperatura , entonces puede haber diferencias si hay sobrecorriente en una sola o en las tres fases


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2013)

yo quisiera saber si con solo una fase  con corriente como se comporta, solo encontre esto :

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/ff5fa03e6c88566dc12578c4003e6d0e/$file/1SAM400501F0003.pdf

la saque de aca :

http://www.abb.com.ar/product/seitp...b9003ae3bb.aspx?productLanguage=es&country=AR

me sirve de cualquier marca pero buena marca .

como se ve (aunque la curva esta incompleta para 2 fases)  pinta que a valor seleccionado NO SALTA.
la curva parece ser similar a la de una termica, aunque mas precisa en el termico .
y en 2 fases es un poco mas rapida.
pero quiero saber que pasa en una fase .
y tambien en 2 fases si la corriente no supera el valor seleccionado .

la verdad pense encontrar mas datos tecnicos ........pero no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh , aparentemente el mismo modelo se utiliza para mono y para tri , entonces es lo que te digo de calor acumulado


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2013)

eso no dicen las curvas (aunque si sea ) 
ademas SE SUPONE que el objetivo es proteger a uno trifasico >>> en ese caso si queda en 2 fases la corriente de esas 2 fases sera varias veces la nominal , por eso te muestra la curva parcial con solo 2 fases en funcionamiento , para lo que llaman "falla por falta de fase " es mas rapido .
pero siempre apuntan a motores trifasicos .

para mi , nunca le hice mucho caso a proteger uno mono  , claro que los monos que veo son chicos, pero me da la impresion de que uno mono se quema mas rapido  , el motor trifasico es mas aguantador . , por eso necesitaria una curva mas rapida.
fijate , en esas curvas (parcial) para 2 fases :
te dice que si usas solo 2 fases es MAS RAPIDO , asi que pensaria que si quiero proteger a un motor mono hago solo pasar fase y neutro por 2 bornes y dejo el tercero libre  (esto es AL REVEZ de lo que suelo escuchar ) .
por eso me gustaria ver la curva  COMPLETA   para 2 fases y para una sola fase.


----------

